# Painted in Exile (New York Tech/Prog/Melo/Math/Awesome)



## SerratedSkies (Nov 2, 2009)

So my boys over here on Long Island finally put up a track off of their upcomming debut EP. This is some serious music fellas. Consider this an appreciation thread for a bunch of up and commers. 

This is for fans of Between the Buried and Me/Opeth/Born of Osiris

Honestly, I grew up with these kids, and they're some of my very good friends. They released a mindfuck of a track, and I want to help them out by showing my friends over here on this forum. Please, take care of these kids. They're about to be famous

Painted In Exile (NEW SONG, LAYOUT AND NEW BLOG!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Nov 2, 2009)

Sounds reaaaal good  I love the jazz bit that starts around 5:19


----------



## SerratedSkies (Nov 2, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> Sounds reaaaal good  I love the jazz bit that starts around 5:19


 
These kids are sick! I met up with a good group of these dudes at the second date of the New York Summer Slaughter, and talked to their guitarist, Marc, about the use of seven strings and all that. This album will be almost entirely six strings, but evidently there are a couple of pieces containing sevens. You can expect a lot of jumps to jazzy interludes and such, because these kids are very theorectically inclined. I'm telling you, this is the next big thing.


----------



## Martin_777 (Nov 2, 2009)

Really f**king amazing. Their style is like a tasty melting pot of Progressive Metal, Jazz, Modern Death Metal ... purely awesome. 
    of 5 possible 

I'll buy that EP! The artwork is great too!


----------



## SerratedSkies (Nov 2, 2009)

^ You don't how much the band loves you for that. I'm taking it upon myself to do some behind the scenes promotion, and everything I tell these kids makes them so happy. I got their guitar player Marc coming here to post some shit, so stay tuned!


----------



## Marc In Exile (Nov 2, 2009)

First off I need to thank you guys, especially Matt, for all the compliments and for caring enough to spread the word about us on here.

Well I guess I should probably start by introducing myself. 

I'm Marc, one of the guitarists for Painted In Exile and I have to say it's really great be back on here again. I was formerly AsIAm666 (old and lame, I know, but I've since grown up so I figured this would be more appropriate lol) and I used to be a pretty avid member on here until I became too busy with school and my band to appease my gear fetish haha.

But again, I can't thank you guys enough for the compliments and it really means a lot to us to hear that everyones diggin the new stuff after it's been a whole year in the making. And yes, once I joined the band as a 7 string player I managed to slowly convince the other guitarist (James) to get a 7, so the next track we release from the EP will be entirely 7 string. 

And for the record, REVITALIZED will be a 3 song EP (1 being a 7 string track) with each song running about 10 minutes in length, so the whole record is about 30 minutes long.

At the moment I have to get back to working on the final mixes with our Producer (Will Putney @ The Machine Shop), so I'll be busy for the next couple hours but again I can't thank you guys enough for the support and we're really psyched for you to hear the rest of the record.

Thanks again,
- Marc (Painted In Exile)


----------



## SerratedSkies (Nov 2, 2009)

This thread needs more views. The kid above me is a legend in the making, and the sevenstring forums are seriously good at pointing out those people.


----------



## hypermagic (Nov 2, 2009)

These guys are sick! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Nov 2, 2009)

Daayyyyummm, you guys are great. I admit that the vocals aren't my favorite (Mostly a stylistic / personal preference thing.), but the instrumentation is some sort of genius.


----------



## ToniS (Nov 3, 2009)

That's a video of the guitarist in this band (I believe it's Marc). He's just a sick player. Very versatile.

Have to check this EP out when it comes out!

Edit: OMG! "Revitalized"is an amazing song!! Love that jazzy part! Perfect! So gonna buy this


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Nov 3, 2009)

^^^ God damn that's some good playing. I'd love to learn stuff like that.


----------



## Randy (Nov 3, 2009)

Also... studio footage:


----------



## Marc In Exile (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks again guys, especially Matt, although I think I'm pretty far from being a legend anytime within this lifetime lol. I'll be the first to admit I still have a long way to go and PLENTY to learn. 

That's actually James (PIE's original guitarist who still remains in the band) playing in that video and he's actually responsible for most of the P.I.E. videos on YouTube. There are only a couple videos of me so far, but that'll change once I get the time away from school to do some more. That reminds me....is anyone else on here a student at SUNY Purchase College? I'm a Jazz Guitar major in the Music Conservatory and I've yet to find a lot of Metal players, let alone 7 string players 

By the way, we posted the 2nd song from our EP up on our Myspace and the 3rd and final track should be released sometime in the next couple days along with the final masters of all the tracks. Thanks again for the support, guys.

- Marc


----------



## Quantumface (Nov 4, 2009)

omg James Murphy is guitar for this band?!



shit this shit is the shit!
cant wait to get my hands on this EP

10 second mark into the first song and my ears perked up like i was Rover and someone yelled snausages


----------



## lava (Nov 4, 2009)

This is great stuff!


----------



## SerratedSkies (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm really enjoying the second track that was posted, especially the onslaught of technicality that immediatly becomes a jazz fuck scene. Brilliant.


----------



## matty2fatty (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm now late for a meeting because this is so good


----------



## -mouse- (Nov 5, 2009)

wait a minute these guy's initials are P.I.E. 

it gets better and better.


----------



## splinter8451 (Nov 5, 2009)

Damn...these guys are awesome. Sorta like BTBAM. I like it.


----------



## brainchild (Nov 5, 2009)

im impressed. some epic songs. thanks for posting


----------



## Cynic (Nov 5, 2009)

Definitely some interesting work.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 5, 2009)

Don't really like the metal parts and the clean singing doesnt really sound that great, but I loved the jazzy bits


----------



## Marc In Exile (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks a lot, guys once again. We just posted the 3rd and final track along with the Final masters of the first two so now the whole EP is finally up on myspace in its entirety. Check out the first two tunes if you haven't already, cause we definitely made a few minor adjustments. 

Thanks again, guys.

- Marc


----------



## Rick (Nov 5, 2009)

Added.


----------



## dooredge (Nov 6, 2009)

These guys are freakin' great! Must. Have. EP.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Nov 6, 2009)

oh my! this is indeed some sick shit... the instrumentation is fantastic, there are some really original sounding riffs in here. good use of keys, too. dude's scream reminds me of The Faceless, so i like it! The clean singing is a little too much on the emo/screamo side of things for my taste, but it still has potential.

basically, i love it and i'ma buy it.


----------



## Brendan G (Nov 6, 2009)

The music is very interesting which is what a lot of metal bands seem to lack, needless to say I dig the hell out of it!


----------



## SerratedSkies (Nov 6, 2009)

We need a full album, and a world tour with Serrated Skies! 


P.S. - Marc, didn't I tell you I'd hype the shit out of this?


----------



## errnestoo (Nov 6, 2009)

Dude this stuff rules, thanks for the tip!


----------



## SerratedSkies (Nov 10, 2009)

All three tracks are on the myspace, so please check them out!

TLDR: Bump.


----------



## right_to_rage (Nov 10, 2009)

totally for fans of the Faceless as well, very progressive!


----------



## Fzau (Nov 10, 2009)

This is great man! Truly inspiring stuff!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 11, 2009)

tongarr said:


> That's a video of the guitarist in this band (I believe it's Marc). He's just a sick player. Very versatile.
> 
> Have to check this EP out when it comes out!
> 
> Edit: OMG! "Revitalized"is an amazing song!! Love that jazzy part! Perfect! So gonna buy this




Absolutely sick playing. Generally, I'm not into jazz influenced type stuff because the dudes I've met that play it are quite possibly the most egotistical douche bags that wallow in their own wankery. You guys, however, seem to be very genuine dudes, and that's awesome. 

I wasn't into you guys at first because of the sporadic nature of the songs, but the more I listened, the more the hooks caught me. I respected the incredible musicianship from the start, and while I'm still not huge on his clean vocals, I do dig everything else. Best of luck to you dudes, and no matter which band I end up with, I would love to play with you guys.

Oh, and nice shirt in the video. If my eyes serve me correctly, it's an Everytime I Die shirt, and I'm actually wearing the exact same shirt right now


----------



## petereanima (Nov 11, 2009)

added you guys. very sick playing, and combined with interesting/epic songs....win. if your CD should be available in europe, i'll buy it.


----------



## Zand3 (Nov 23, 2009)

THE NEW TRACKS ARE AWESOMEEE!!!! I can't wait to get the CD....the mixes sound schweeet. The clean vocals really do it for me.


----------



## Samer (Nov 23, 2009)

The songs sound great, got into you guys recently; need to pick up the cd (is it available at record shops?)


----------



## SerratedSkies (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm pretty sure they haven't released the actual CD itself yet, but once copies come around I can quite possibly dish them out to the members of this forum for the fee I'll be paying for them. I can't promise anything within the next week or so, but this will arrive VERY soon.

Interested in a copy of PiE's upcomming demo? Send me an email and I'll see what I can do for you guys - [email protected]


----------



## ToniS (Dec 21, 2009)

They just released the new EP on iTunes, I bought it and it's awesome!


----------



## Marc In Exile (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks again, everyone. Both EPs are now available on iTunes, and we just received 1000 copies of the packaged Revitalized EP, which look incredible. I'll try to post some pics ASAP, but these will be available on our Online Store after 12/27/09 which is the date of our CD Release show.

Speaking of which, if you live in the Long Island/NYC area and have nothing to do this Sunday, 12/27, we will be headlining our Comeback/CD Release show at The Vibe Lounge in Rockville Centre, which is being professionally filmed for a music video (possibly two). Right now it looks like this show is gonna be sold out (which is fuckin awesome) and we won't be getting any tickets to sell, so if you think you'd like to check it out then I would definitely recommend contacting one of the other bands for tickets.....just to make sure you can still get in if you show up late. And definitely give me a heads up if you think you can make it cause it would be sweet to finally meet some people from here.

Thank you again, guys.

- Marc (Painted In Exile)


----------



## MarkB (Dec 22, 2009)

I remember checking Itunes everyday for the last 2 weeks for this and the day it came out I slammed on that purchase button 


This EP is abso-fucking-lutly amazing! Its a complete breath of fresh air for me and its going to be getting hundreds of plays on my Ipod, you guys will definaly be going places!


----------



## Fzau (Dec 22, 2009)

Ah shit, I'd love to attend your show 

Sorry if this is off-topic, but jazz always seemed to be a bit mystical and complex to me.. I never really know where to start when learning it. Any ideas how to start with it? 
I mostly focused on neoclassical hence my lack of jazz knowledge 

btw your music is amazing! I want a copy of that EP!!


----------



## FYP666 (Dec 22, 2009)

Love your stuff man!


----------



## Metalus (Dec 22, 2009)

Very kickass band. Loving the EP. The rapping part in Sjylines is sick as fuck. Im loving all the techy/jazz parts too. You guys are on your way 

Looking forward to the 7 string songs


----------



## ToniS (Dec 23, 2009)

I've listened to the new EP over and over again, the songs never get old! This is a true masterpiece.


----------



## SPBY (Dec 23, 2009)

listening to this is just making me hate myself but love myself for finding your myspace lol, it's just TOO good. stop sucking up all the awesome, there's none left for the rest of us


----------



## matty2fatty (Dec 30, 2009)

hey guys, just got your EP from iTunes, its fantastic and I refuse to turn it off. Great job


----------



## Vletrmx (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm digging the songs, man. They have a pretty good flow to them songwriting-wise, and I can't help but find semblances of BTBAM in them. I'm usually not a huge of bands/songs/whatever that try to juxtapose very contrasting musical ideas, but you guys seem to have pulled it off pretty decently. Looking forward to whatever you're bringing out in the future.


----------



## Colton165 (Dec 31, 2009)

Bought the EP, its perfect


----------



## John_Strychnine (Jan 1, 2010)

Really cool.


----------



## Fred (Jan 1, 2010)

Awesome stuff for the sure - gotta admit I wasn't sold on the clean vocals first time round, but I get the impression they're going to grow on me... Going to head off to the iTunes store now, at any rate!


----------



## ServerOfAnubis (Jan 1, 2010)

Great stuff right here!This band is sick!


----------



## Colton165 (Jan 2, 2010)

I've been listening to these 3 songs so much. They are simply incredible.


----------



## benanne (Jan 2, 2010)

Sorry if this has been asked before, but I'm wondering if there are any alternatives to iTunes and Amazon? I refuse to use the former, and the second doesn't work outside the US 
I guess I could order a hard copy from the online store, but shipping would cost me about twice as much as the EP itself, and I only ever listen to music in MP3 form anyway.
I suppose I might have to wait until they tour Europe, which is bound to happen sometime, right?


----------



## richcastle66 (Jan 3, 2010)

i saw them at the ep release. they are as incredible live as they are in studio!


----------



## Cadavuh (Jan 3, 2010)

Now I can use that $10 itunes gift card that has been laying around for months . Really cool stuff


----------



## Magero (Jan 3, 2010)

Found these guys randomly the other month. So good. Pretty much my favourite release in 2009 was their Revitalized EP.


----------



## lava (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah, I was wondering how their CD release party went. Anybody got any vids?


----------



## Magero (Jan 3, 2010)

Not mine obviously, but all from the launch show. 
Apparently they almost triple sold the venue, something like 220+ in a venue designed for 150.


----------



## Fzau (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't I've ever listened to an EP/album this often in such a short time, not even Erotic Cakes by Guthrie


----------



## richcastle66 (Jan 4, 2010)

bump for awesomness? the ep's been almost the only thing ive been listening to since it came out


----------



## benanne (Jan 4, 2010)

benanne said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but I'm wondering if there are any alternatives to iTunes and Amazon? I refuse to use the former, and the second doesn't work outside the US
> I guess I could order a hard copy from the online store, but shipping would cost me about twice as much as the EP itself, and I only ever listen to music in MP3 form anyway.
> I suppose I might have to wait until they tour Europe, which is bound to happen sometime, right?


Well, I don't know what happened, but apparently shipping is now $5 instead of $10 as it was before. So I might as well go ahead and order a copy.


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 4, 2010)

Bought the EP, sounds great! The vocals still kinda have to grow on me but the mix and instrumental playing is ridiculous!


----------



## Marc In Exile (Jan 26, 2010)

I have to thank you guys once again, it's so incredible to see everyone digging our new stuff. Just thought I should give you guys an update on what we've been up to for the past month or so. 

As you may have seen in the previous posts, we got some really great videos from our CD Release/Comeback show in December, which can be found here in our blog: VIDEOS FROM OUR CD RELEASE SHOW! 12/27/09 PLUS MORE - PAINTED IN EXILE (FILMING REVITALIZED MUSIC VIDEO)'s MySpace Blog |

And on an even COOLER note, you may notice the guys in the videos running around with cameras and professional lighting equipment (which the crowd repeatedly unplugged lol), well we're proud to announce that we're working with the guys at Abstrakt Pictures (Veil Of Maya, Whitechapel, The World We Knew) on a Full-Length Music Video for our title track "Revitalized"!

The video will include Live footage from the show, along with other band shots from various locations on Long Island, as well as 2D animation and a full plot and story line to represent the meanings behind the song/lyrics. We've already shot most of the band footage and even just from seeing it raw and unedited on the cameras everything looks AMAZING so far, so we really can't wait to see the final product. We'll also be releasing an Official Trailer AND a Behind The Scenes video to go along with the Official Music Video sometime in the next month or so. Hopefully you guys are as psyched about this as we are!

And finally, to answer some questions you guys had:

Fzau - Personally I think listening to and learning Guthrie's tunes from that record and basically anything else he's ever done is one of the best ways to start learning Jazz. I've spent the past couple years figuring out his songs and some of his improvised solos on YouTube, and honestly he's one of the main reasons I play the way I do and his influence can be found ALL OVER our new EP.

benanne - Unfortunately those are the only ways to get our EP right now because realistically I can't see us touring Europe any time within the next two years unfortunately lol (as much as I'd love to). Hopefully you're able to get it from our online store without it costing you too much for shipping.

Thank you guys once again. We greatly appreciate your support and it really means a lot to us. MORE UPDATES SOON!

- Marc (Painted In Exile)


----------



## richcastle66 (Jan 26, 2010)

cant wait for the video! and the next show....


----------



## Fzau (Jan 26, 2010)

Marc In Exile said:


> Fzau - Personally I think listening to and learning Guthrie's tunes from that record and basically anything else he's ever done is one of the best ways to start learning Jazz. I've spent the past couple years figuring out his songs and some of his improvised solos on YouTube, and honestly he's one of the main reasons I play the way I do and his influence can be found ALL OVER our new EP.


 
I actually started doing that a while ago  
He really is a genius, technique-wise, composing-wise EVERYTHING! 
Now that my exams are as good as finished I can finally start learning Waves decently (although I'll improvise on the super-fast solo's).

Keep making such awesome music dude! You're definately one of the most talented bands around!


----------



## Marc In Exile (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks, dude that's quite a bold statement, but it's very much appreciated lol. And yea Guthrie certainly is a genius, to say the least. Apparently he has some instructional books floating around......I need to get my hands on those ASAP.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Jan 27, 2010)

Marc In Exile said:


> Thanks, dude that's quite a bold statement, but it's very much appreciated lol. And yea Guthrie certainly is a genius, to say the least. Apparently he has some instructional books floating around......I need to get my hands on those ASAP.


 
Marc, you better call me when you get your hands on one of his books. I need it. Neeeeeeeeeeeed it.


----------



## Cheap Poison (Jan 27, 2010)

I mostly lurk here but i just have to come out of the shadows and give a few comments on this.

Pretty cool artwork. Although the guy kinda is in big contrast to all the rest.
You guys should have a shirt with just the tentacles and stuff like the myspace background. Would be awesome, it kinda gives me a focus/Traced in air vibe with it flowing together.


And I just love the song that are on the Ep. In my book you guy easily top others like the faceless or obscura.
Really top notch stuff.


----------



## Marc In Exile (Feb 3, 2010)

Lol Matt don't worry, dude.....you'll be the first person I call.

Cheap Poison - Thanks so much, man that's ALSO quite a bold statement, but once again I really appreciate it. That would definitely be a sweet shirt design, although we already have that same idea on the new design (but it includes the guy on the Album cover), just incase you haven't gotten to check that out yet. I'll definitely mention it to the rest of the guys, but the only problem with that design/those colors is printing the colors correctly. For some reason it's hard for them to come out fully because of the whole "fading/shading" aspect. We already have a couple new shirt designs in the works so I'll keep you guys posted. Thanks again for the suggestion and the comments, dude.

GET PUMPED FOR THE OFFICIAL "REVITALIZED" MUSIC VIDEO!

- Marc


----------



## Colton165 (Feb 5, 2010)

tab book would be insane. id love you guys even more if possible.


----------



## Marc In Exile (Feb 6, 2010)

Lol Thanks, man. We've actually been getting a lot of requests for a tab book recently, which is pretty incredible, and as cool as I think it would be to do one I just don't think it's in the cards for us anytime soon realistically.

We've spoken about it briefly and if we're gonna do it we wanna print/release them as professionally as possible, which we just don't have the time or the money for right now considering what it would take to include all of the different layers (not to mention dictating some of those rhythms lol).

If we do get around to writing one it probably won't be until we release the Full Length, but I think we're gonna start posting videos of us playing some of the parts together so hopefully that'll help to some extent until we can do the tab book.

Thanks for the support, man.

- Marc


----------



## Colton165 (Feb 6, 2010)

Marc In Exile said:


> we wanna print/release them as professionally as possible
> 
> considering what it would take to include all of the different layers.
> 
> ...


ChrisLetchford of Scale the Summit self made the Scale the Summit tab book on guitar pro with the 2 main layers and in multi track mode so on the book pages you see the 2 guitars. he is a user on here [ChrisLetchford]

just an idea for tab booking. i mean layers are very important in the music but as far as tab books go it is hard to dictate beyond 3 guitars imo. i can under stand rhythms getting hard lol those odd breakdown patterns and all.

full length sounds delicious. will these 3 be featured on it, with added length or re-mixed, etc?

no problem you guys deserve the support.

EDIT: didnt even see the video comment! awesome! if you could do a video demonstration of the skylines choral part that sounds like tapping/legato where Rob sings "Skylines they change, but I stay the same...". you know what im talking about. That part of the song is simply amazing, and I would kill to learn it.


----------



## ToniS (Feb 6, 2010)

Marc In Exile said:


> Lol Thanks, man. We've actually been getting a lot of requests for a tab book recently, which is pretty incredible, and as cool as I think it would be to do one I just don't think it's in the cards for us anytime soon realistically.
> 
> We've spoken about it briefly and if we're gonna do it we wanna print/release them as professionally as possible, which we just don't have the time or the money for right now considering what it would take to include all of the different layers (not to mention dictating some of those rhythms lol).
> 
> ...



Oh please make some of those playing videos, they would contain awesomeness beyond imagination!


----------



## CoachZ (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey Marc. The stuff sounds pretty good. I'm hooked for a full release, if you'd be willing to make the few hour drive up to Montreal, I'd definitely see you guys. One thing I have to note is the mix, I like the use of bass. The bass has a presence that I haven't quite noticed in a lot of recent recordings, makes me happy. I find it adds another intricate layer to the sound, keep us informed on the full release please!


----------



## Colton165 (Feb 6, 2010)

i second a tour lol. i basically started the PIE following here. i found them, introduced you to 4 people, they each showed at least 2 people, and then more and more. this is in an area of idk 20000 people. if you come to atlanta on board with someone else (hey, peripherys album drops soon theyll tour, you could support and gain ym envy, lol) i can guarantee 30 people i know personally will be there. just from my small area. enough people know periphery or just other bands in general.

god if you guys toured i would cry.


----------



## richcastle66 (Feb 7, 2010)

you guys could tour....or just play a show at the donkey! haha, pleaseeee(ive been waiting since vibe!) ive also heard a rumor you guys were signed...any bit true?


----------



## Marc In Exile (Feb 10, 2010)

Colton - Yea, man I've been a HUGE Scale The Summit fan for years and I actually just saw them in NYC and bought Chris' Instructional Book. That definitely seems like a good way to do it and now that I think of it we probably wouldn't do more than 2 layers anyway. Thanks again, dude I'll definitely keep that part in mind for when we get the chance to do some videos. And yea I'm pretty sure these three songs will be included in the full length (definitely with some new sounds at the very least).

I would absolutely LOVE to tour with Periphery. I've probably known about Bulb for even longer than I've been a fan of Scale The Summit, and I actually met him when they played in NYC and apparently he digs our stuff (and it made my LIFE when he told me that) so hopefully we'd be able to work something out in the future. God...*I* would cry if we toured with Periphery lol, but that's awesome to hear, man and hopefully we can make it down there soon enough.

Tongarr - Thanks a lot, man we definitely will soon!

CoachZ - Thanks so much, man. I'd love to get up there ASAP and I'm sure we will eventually, but realistically I don't think we can afford it right now without any kind of label support or a bigger band, so it probably won't be for a while unfortunately. I definitely agree with you on the bass aspect, and I wanted to make sure it was clear and prominent in the mix instead of just being buried like in so many other metal records. Thanks for the support, man....will do!

Rich - We're actually working on getting on that BOO show at the Donkey, and I'd love to play there regardless, so hopefully it'll happen soon enough. We're not signed yet, and I'm not allowed to say much about it, but we do have some stuff in the works in that department. But sssshhhhhhh.  

*By the way, one of our fans from India just covered one of my solos in "Revitalized"....and he basically NAILED it! YouTube - Painted In Exile - Revitalized (Second Solo Cover)
I must say it's pretty amazing to watch someone you've never met before care enough about your own work to try to replicate it. 

Thanks again, everyone.

- Marc


----------



## Eptaceros (Feb 10, 2010)

Marc In Exile said:


> That reminds me....is anyone else on here a student at SUNY Purchase College? I'm a Jazz Guitar major in the Music Conservatory and I've yet to find a lot of Metal players, let alone 7 string players



Hey man, it's Oleg from the C110 suite. Diggin' the stuff man, keep it up. More jazz would be awesome, but that's just a little personal preference haha


----------



## Marc In Exile (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey what's up, man? I had no idea you were on here lol. Thanks, dude I'm glad you dig it....and trust me, there will be PLENTY of Jazz in the new material (probably even more than in the current stuff)....I wouldn't have it any other way haha.


----------



## richcastle66 (Feb 11, 2010)

if you get that show you cant tell me till like the week before, bc i will implode with anticipation


----------



## Hzanco (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll have to listen to the stuff a couple of times, but so far I'm digging it on the whole.


----------



## Marc In Exile (Feb 12, 2010)

Cool, man thanks. I definitely recommend listening to everything a few times because it's a lot to absorb upon first listen (like when I heard BTBAM's "Colors" for the first 15 times lol). Let me know what you think.

Rich - Lol don't worry I won't because I'll probably be doing the same thing haha.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Feb 12, 2010)

This shit is fucking amazing. I haven't heard music composed this well in a long time.

Not being a dick, just being completely honest with constructive criticism from one musician to another, but the rapping in the beginning of the 3rd song is really dumb and ruins the song in my opinion. If you want to be taken seriously in the music business (which i think with your other material you very easily could) you don't need to be doing "silly" stuff like that in such well crafted music. Unless you want your sole fan base to be dumb kids 15-18 who when you release your second full length won't like you anymore because you won't be the "cool" music to be into, instead of having real, true fans who appreciate you for your musicianship and will fully support you by buying merch, CD's, and paying the ticket price to come to your show and put gas in your van to get to the next show.

Keep it up, you'll be turning heads sooner than you think.


----------



## Marc In Exile (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey Alex,

Thanks a lot for checking us out, man we appreciate it. And thank you for at least being constructive with your criticism. We knew that the rap would be risky to some degree, and our producer was even on the fence about it originally when we were in the studio, but once he got to know us and our personalities he eventually saw its place in the music. While we took into account the possibility of some people not being open to the idea, we had a few reasons for including it.

Rap/Hip Hop is a huge part of our vocalists musical background/experience/personality, so it only came naturally to him, which is why we think it flows well in the context of the song. We try to be as authentic as possible when we play other genres in order to replicate its meaning in the music, and were serious about using rap/hip hop in our music, but this particular rap was meant to be silly. The lyrics are about controlling and taking over, and if youll notice most commercial rappers are always rapping about how theyre on top and better than everyone else. We knew how silly that could come off, so we wanted to embrace that and have fun with it. 

We werent really trying to be a part of any popular/In crowd (hopefully the rest of our music shows that), but we felt that we should hit hard with our first release as a new band. And while I totally understand and agree with your advice, there are bands (BTBAM and Protest The Hero, for example) who constantly throw humor and silly stuff into their music and theyre still respected and taken seriously as professional musicians, so I think it all depends on how you deliver and execute it.

Our goal as musicians is to be as diverse and experimental as possible, and we plan on pushing our musical limits to the furthest extent by including as many genres/styles as possible, as long as we can execute them smoothly and effectively. If people enjoy the rap and have fun with it, then we feel it was worth it. 

Once again, dude I have to thank you for taking the time to check us out and giving us your advice, and it means a lot to hear that you dig what were doing.

By the way, check your private messages when you get the chance.

Thanks again,

- Marc


----------



## benanne (Feb 17, 2010)

Marc In Exile said:


> We werent really trying to be a part of any popular/In crowd (hopefully the rest of our music shows that), but we felt that we should hit hard with our first release as a new band. And while I totally understand and agree with your advice, there are bands (BTBAM and Protest The Hero, for example) who constantly throw humor and silly stuff into their music and theyre still respected and taken seriously as professional musicians, so I think it all depends on how you deliver and execute it.


amen to that! I think the issue with some bands these days is actually that they take themselves too seriously*. If commercial success is the goal, then I guess it's good to be careful with this kind of thing, cause I suppose some people might not appreciate it. But when I play music, it's because I enjoy doing it and, self-centered as it may seem, whether other people enjoy it or not comes second 

For the record, I think the rap part is fucking _awesome_.


* to avoid unleashing a shitstorm: this is not directed at any band(s) in particular


----------



## HorsecokDOTmpeg (Feb 17, 2010)

I think this band is really good. I love the jazz parts, and I think the choruses are very catchy. For a band that makes 9 minute songs, I find myself not bored, but listening through each song - unlike BTBAM, who I kind of skip through their music to get to certain parts. Not that I'm trying to compare each band, as both are great, but you get the point. 

As for them putting a rap part in their song. Who cares? There are bands who flow well by sticking to one specific genre, and others who's music will span across many different genres - and at the end of the day it's impossible to please everyone. Besides, everyone sucks. It's more important to make music that makes YOU happy.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 17, 2010)

I think its going to be a grower on me but I know my mate will love it straight away hahaha

EDIT:- that Jazz section was incredible...


----------



## Colton165 (Mar 3, 2010)

hows that video coming Marc?


----------



## Fzau (Apr 17, 2010)

Bumping this thread because it's such an amazing band!
Everyone who hasn't checked them out yet, do it now and fall in love


----------



## SerratedSkies (Apr 17, 2010)

Long Island gon' make a comeback fam. Thats how we do.


----------



## metulkult (Apr 17, 2010)

i think i just pooped myself a little. thanks alot painted in exile.


----------



## pineappleman (Apr 17, 2010)

Discovered these guys a couple weeks ago via the mikeportnoy.com forum, and I was completely blown away. Immediately purchased both their EPs and I have been rocking them tons. Now that Periphery's signed, these guys are the greatest unsigned full-time band on the face of planet earth IMO. Can't wait for more of this stuff!!!


----------



## SerratedSkies (Apr 30, 2010)

Bump for me bruddahs.

PiE keeps coming up in conversations, like pretty much anywhere I go. It's crazy how everyone around me reacted to this band. I get little ass kids coming up to me saying "Dude you chill with Painted in Exile!?! Thats fucking nuts!". Its odd when the person standing next to you is significantly more famous compared to the rest of the people you know.


----------



## richcastle66 (May 1, 2010)

I saw Marc and was moshing with Rob(their singer) yesterday at a show. Kind of a trip seeing and interacting with the people whos music I listen to constantly.


----------



## simonXsludge (May 1, 2010)

just bought that ep through itunes.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 1, 2010)

Is this thread reserved for purely positive feedback?


----------



## Marc In Exile (Jun 3, 2010)

Gotta thank you guys once again for all of the support and the comments. We couldn't be any more psyched to see the reactions that we've been getting so far - it's truly been amazing!

I finally have some updates for you guys after a couple months where things had to slow down for us while we were busy with the "business" end of things.

First off, we've FINALLY RELEASED our Offical Behind The Scenes video with the help of our good friends at Abstrakt Pictures (Veil Of Maya, Whitechapel, The World We Knew)!!! You can check it out along with our BRAND NEW Myspace Layout: PAINTED IN EXILE (NEW LAYOUT AND VIDEO) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads or on YouTube: YouTube - Painted In Exile - Behind The Scenes 2010

And as you can tell from the video, we are proud to welcome our brand new bassist - Connor Larkin from Denville, NJ. Here's a clip of him messing around shortly after joining the band in February: YouTube - Painted In Exile New Bass Player. He will definitely be taking part in the writing process for our new material, and he'll be adding plenty of new elements to the band which we couldn't be any more thrilled about!

We're still working on the Official Music video for "Revitalized", which is coming along slowly but surely, and we just finalized the story line, so we're hoping to finish production sometime this summer!

For those of you in the NY Tri-State area, we have some new shows lined up with some really cool bands, so be sure to come check them out if you can:

- Sunday, June 13th @ Club Europa in Brooklyn w/ THE WORLD WE KNEW (Stillborn Records) - THE WORLD WE KNEW (New merch store up!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
- Saturday, June 26th @ The Ethical Humanist Society in Garden City w/ 15 great local bands. It's called NY UNITED FEST 2010 and it features 16 of the finest Metal/Hardcore bands from the Tri-State area, and we were lucky enough to be asked to Headline (which is really an honor for us), so we're really psyched about it! - Login | Facebook

- Thursday, August 5th @ Broadway Bar (Village Pub South) in Amityville w/ STRAY FROM THE PATH (Sumerian Records) - STRAY FROM THE PATH (NEW ALBUM OUT NOW!!!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

I will certainly be keeping you guys updated on the latest happenings with the band over the next couple of months, and as always - We really can't thank you guys enough for all of your support!!!

Oh yeah............and SOMEONE HELP ME BUY THE AXE FX ULTRAAA!!!! 



- Marc


----------



## BlackMetalVenom (Jun 4, 2010)

This is exactly what the metal scene needs now-a-days. 
Amazing work guys.


----------



## ToniS (Jun 4, 2010)

Awesome, can't wait for the video!

Btw Marc, I noticed you guys had Reign of Kindo on top of your friends list on myspace. You guys like them? They are absolutely amazing!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 4, 2010)

AlexWadeWC said:


> This shit is fucking amazing. I haven't heard music composed this well in a long time.
> 
> Not being a dick, just being completely honest with constructive criticism from one musician to another, but the rapping in the beginning of the 3rd song is really dumb and ruins the song in my opinion. If you want to be taken seriously in the music business (which i think with your other material you very easily could) you don't need to be doing "silly" stuff like that in such well crafted music. Unless you want your sole fan base to be dumb kids 15-18 who when you release your second full length won't like you anymore because you won't be the "cool" music to be into, instead of having real, true fans who appreciate you for your musicianship and will fully support you by buying merch, CD's, and paying the ticket price to come to your show and put gas in your van to get to the next show.
> 
> Keep it up, you'll be turning heads sooner than you think.



How ironic.... 





Awesome music man! Keep it up!


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 4, 2010)

I've been listening to the Revitalized EP at least 5 or 6 times a day, sometimes more, for the past couple of months, so much so that the songs are in the top 10 most listened to songs on my ipod. Seriously, you guys are probably my favorite unsigned band, as of yet. 

Also, when you guys start touring the US, you need to hit up the San Francisco Bay Area, I will be there!

And when you guys release the tab book, and videos. I will eat that shit up. I've been sitting in my room with my guitar attempting to figure out Revitalized. I have two parts figured out, and I still don't have them tightened up at all.

When I have more money, I will hopefully try to buy some merch from you guys. I'd love to rep y'all when I go out places. 

Keep doing what you guys do, because it's freaking amazing!


----------



## Fzau (Jun 4, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> I've been listening to the Revitalized EP at least 5 or 6 times a day, sometimes more, for the past couple of months, so much so that the songs are in the top 10 most listened to songs on my ipod. Seriously, you guys are probably my favorite unsigned band, as of yet.
> 
> Also, when you guys start touring the US, you need to hit up the San Francisco Bay Area, I will be there!
> 
> ...


 
See Marc, I told you I'd spread the word


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 4, 2010)

Fzau said:


> See Marc, I told you I'd spread the word



Bitch, please! I had actually heard about them way before you told Pry and he told me.


----------



## BlackMetalVenom (Jun 4, 2010)

Bump because I can't get enough of this band.


----------



## Danxile (Jun 4, 2010)

Painted in Exile are by far the best upcoming band that i know of. Keep an eye out for these guys, theyre gonna be huge


----------



## richcastle66 (Jun 4, 2010)

Cant wait for the 13th! so pissed i cant make the 26th...


----------



## beerybobb (Jun 15, 2010)

PIE is the shit.


----------



## skinhead (Jun 16, 2010)

Distanced by dissonance. That track is fucking sick


----------



## Fzau (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm still as excited about this band as I was when I first heard them! Blast us with some new material soon, Marc!


----------



## boni (Jun 16, 2010)

this band is FREAKING FUCKING AMAZING AWESOME! Really, they are "the" cutting edge when it comes to progressive metal.


----------



## Mr Violence (Jun 18, 2010)

On the rap part in Skylines, it's funny to hear a band have a silly part that kicks ass when Limp Bizkit has been trying to make the rap/metal thing sound good for 15 years.

I like every single part of every song PiE has. The rap is bouncy, catchy and still shreds your face off. The jazz parts are incredible. Makes me want to go back to school to learn guitar properly. The transition to the metal variation of the jazzy riff is absolutely perfect. What a badass riff.

Keep this up. Do not ever stop.


----------



## eventhetrees (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks to whoever bumped this thread last...checked these guys out, sounds amazing based on my first listen.

Need to listen to this a bit more....

Thanks marc for keeping us all posted on what's going on too


----------



## JordanLee (Jun 18, 2010)

Definetely something unique and original, yet still true to the style, going on with these guys. Glad I saw this thread! 

My only concession is I don't really like the clean vocals... they sound a little too much like something I might here on top 40 radio (okay, they're not that bad).


----------



## TheGuerilla (Jun 18, 2010)

It sounds really good !!!! Thank you for sharing !


----------



## durangokid (Jul 4, 2010)

i know it's a bump, not an epic bump. lol

i love those guys, so fucking awsome songs, especially skylines.
anybody have info on the gear used on the EP?

Thanks
Lucas


----------



## Arterial (Jul 4, 2010)

Mesa Dual Rectifer


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 4, 2010)

durangokid said:


> i know it's a bump, not an epic bump. lol
> 
> i love those guys, so fucking awsome songs, especially skylines.
> anybody have info on the gear used on the EP?
> ...



It doesn't show all of the songs being tracked, but you can get a good idea of the gear used in their studio update vid.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jul 6, 2010)

new band added to my favorites list
these guys sure enough got my attention, very talented musicians


----------



## Arterial (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey guys, im a huge fan of PIE, and im a regular of UG forums, and this is what we ended up compiling together:

http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=90977

Enjoy


----------



## matty2fatty (Jul 13, 2010)

^Thanks man, this is awesome!


----------



## Arterial (Jul 14, 2010)

Youre welcome, please feel free to add to it what you can.


----------



## metulkult (Jul 14, 2010)

Arterial said:


> Youre welcome, please feel free to add to it what you can.



Ahhhh, words can not describe how much I love you.


----------



## Arterial (Jul 14, 2010)

Daww geez thanks


----------



## Marc In Exile (Sep 20, 2010)

What's up, everyone!

Thank you guys once again for all of the amazing comments. I apologize for not really being around much lately, but I'm really psyched to hear that you guys are still digging the EP, even after it's been out for almost A FULL YEAR already 

We ARE working on new material for our Debut Full-Length, which we're shooting to record this Summer if all goes according to plan, but we've run into a bit of a dilemma. Our bassist, who I announced in my last post, is no longer playing with us, so unfortunately we're currently seeking a NEW FULL-TIME BASSIST (More details here - SEEKING NEW FULL-TIME BASSIST - PAINTED IN EXILE (NEW LAYOUT AND VIDEO)'s MySpace Blog |). PLEASE HELP US spread the word to anyone and everyone who you think might be interested in filling the position based on the requirements in the blog!

On a much better note - You may remember that we started working on our Official Music Video for the title track "Revitalized" this past December.....well we've FINALLY released the Official Trailer! - YouTube - Painted In Exile - "Revitalized" Official Music Video Trailer

I know, I know....you were probably expecting the full video, but it's gonna be another few weeks  because we had to wait for the guys at Abstrakt Pictures to get back from filming Born Of Osiris' new DVD on the Trash and Burn tour, which is gonna be incredible! 

And for all of you Fist Pumpers near the Jersey Shore (Sorry, I had to) - We're playing THIS FRIDAY, September 24th with Within The Ruins at Club Merge in Seaside Heights, and this is our first out-of-state show in YEARS, so come hang with us! We'll be back on Long Island the next day with some good friends of ours, but we'll be cutting down on the shows for a while afterwards so that we can focus on writing the new record.

I wish that I had Guitar Pro because I'm dying to check out all of these tabs lol.

tongarr - The Reign Of Kindo instantly became one of my Top 10 favorite bands. They're so good that I managed to get the 5 other Death Metal lovers in our band to love them immediately, so that should speak for itself. I've been lucky enough to see them a couple of times already, and they were amazing each time, so I can't wait to see them again sometime in the next month or so.

IbanezShredderB - Thanks so much, man! I'm dying to get over to Cali myself, and it's definitely gonna be a while until we're ready to make it happen, but you will certainly be made aware of it once we have solid plans to do so.

eventhetrees - No problem, man......Thanks for caring enough to read my long updates!

*GEAR* - We actually ended up Re-Amping all of the guitar parts using a whole WALL full of amps....most of which can be seen here, courtesy of The Human Abstract - View All Photos Photo Gallery - Photo 133 of 145 by The Human Abstract - MySpace Photos

As far as Guitars go - we used my Modded Fender Mexi Strat, Carvin DC727C 7-String, Ibanez EW20QMENT Acoustic, James' Washburn X-Series, Ibanez 7321 7-String, and Will Putney's Fender American Tele.

Once again, we REALLY CAN'T THANK YOU GUYS ENOUGH for the amazing responses that we've gotten over the past 11 months. It really means a lot to us, and I can't wait for all of you to check out the new material that we've been working on, as well as the "Revitalized" Music Video (Coming THIS FALL). Hope you guys dug the Trailer!

Thanks,

- Marc


----------



## Arterial (Sep 20, 2010)

omg!
youve gotta check out my tab Marc 
need confirmation of how close/correct it is.

also come to australia 

hi btw.


----------



## pineappleman (Sep 20, 2010)

Arterial said:


> Hey guys, im a huge fan of PIE, and im a regular of UG forums, and this is what we ended up compiling together:
> 
> http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=90977
> 
> Enjoy



Awwwhh I was so dissapointed you guys couldn't get the ridiculously insane chorus tapping riff!  Haha, this is still quite  though!

Marc, any chance you'd like to share with us the intense Skylines chorus tapped part I am referring to?


----------



## Arterial (Sep 20, 2010)

contribute to the tab if you would please 
we did what we could.


----------



## Marc In Exile (Sep 21, 2010)

Arterial - Lol Hey, man. I'm gonna try to get my hands on Guitar Pro ASAP. And as far as Australia goes....it's definitely a huge goal in my life/our career, but it's the same deal as California right now.....it's gonna be a while (probably years) haha. We'll make it happen soon enough though, dude.

As far as that Skylines part goes - I can't see what's already been done in the tab, but I'm assuming that you're referring to the one underneath the chorus, and not the solo before it. Unfortunately, I'm at school for next couple of months, so I don't really have enough time to tab it out for you guys, but I CAN give you a couple of hints.

** It's actually NOT tapping. It's a combination of picking and slides.

AND

*** As "all over the place" as these songs can be, we tried to write them motivically to some extent, so if you listen carefully to the rest of the song you'll find another version of the same line (that's MUCH easier to hear) because we made a conscious effort to try to repeat some of the same themes in different contexts.

I hope that helps, guys! Let me know how it turns out, and thanks for putting in the time/effort to transcribe our stuff!

- Marc


----------



## Arterial (Sep 21, 2010)

Another thing ive noted is that you guys barely repeat the same riff twice, which is mindnumbingly jizzical. Got any tips for an aspiring songwriter?

Also, would you kindly confirm the tunings of the songs off the EP?

Skylines - Drop C
Revitalized - Drop C
Distanced by Dissonance - 7-String A Standard?


----------



## pineappleman (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow, thanks Marc! That'll be quite helpful!  Riff reprisals = epic. One time when it's convenient my singer and I are going to road trip out to NYC to see you guys! And my band's bassist said he would tryout for PIE, but luckily for us he's 17 and lives in Michigan. 

EDIT: OOH OOH OOH! I'm 99% sure the part Marc is referring to is at the 6:41 mark, right when the epic clean part comes in at the end, before the "The lives of dozens in my hands..." part! I shall have fun tabbing this later.

On a sidenote, I LOVE lyrics that are really dark/violent but sung in a triumphant/happy/soothing manner, like those ones! A lot of Protest the Hero lyrics are like that too. Thumbs up to Rob or whoever wrote the lyrics.


----------



## Fzau (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh shit, I could definately use some PIE right now!


----------



## pineappleman (Sep 21, 2010)

Arterial said:


> Another thing ive noted is that you guys barely repeat the same riff twice, which is mindnumbingly jizzical. Got any tips for an aspiring songwriter?
> 
> Also, would you kindly confirm the tunings of the songs off the EP?
> 
> ...



I was just creepin' on Marc's profile ugh and Distanced is in dropped A.


----------



## Steve08 (Sep 21, 2010)

Marc In Exile said:


> Arterial - Lol Hey, man. I'm gonna try to get my hands on Guitar Pro ASAP.


Don't waste $60 on GP, just download TuxGuitar, which is a free program and it's pretty much the exact same thing but with a better interface (imo). You can open GP and powertabs with it as well as save a tab as GP4/GP5 for everybody else that doesn't have it, as far as I know.

Download :: TuxGuitar


----------



## Arterial (Sep 21, 2010)

I highly doubt that he'd spend $60 just to check out one tab...


----------



## FMG (Sep 24, 2010)

You know when you're listening to something so ridiculously awesome that you can't actually believe what you are hearing? That just happened to me when I gave this band a proper listen. Jesus..... I think I need a cold flannel and a lie down...


----------



## Marc In Exile (Oct 10, 2010)

Arterial (Danny) - Lol Thanks, dude. I don't really have any real tips for that because I'm not entirely sure how/why that happened so much on Revitalized, and it all depends on the context of what you're writing. Obviously, we weren't trying to write the familiar "Verse-Chorus" types of songs at the time, so when we DID feel the need to repeat something, we just didn't see the purpose in repeating it exactly the same way each time (I guess that stems partially from my Jazz mindset). I think that it also had something to do with the fact that it was our first time writing/playing together in a while (myself being the newest member who was was responsible for much of the writing), so we all had things that we wanted include/"say" in the music. We ARE taking a little more of that approach on some of the new material, so we'll see how that works out.......we're still experimenting with it.

And those tunings are all correct, except for Distanced. As pineappleman reported (Don't sweat the "stalking" thing.....apparently that's what the internet's here for these days anyway haha), it's on a 7-String in Drop-A.

pineappleman - Although I would recommend waiting until we finally go on tour, that would be absolutely awesome, so THANK YOU in advance if you actually make it happen. And tell your bassist that we greatly appreciate the offer/interest, but the long distance thing clearly doesn't work for us lol.....I'm sure that he's killin' though. And you're right about the 6:41 part, good ears!

Steve08 - I actually tried downloading it a few months ago and, for some reason, it didn't work on my computer. I ended up getting Guitar Pro from a friend of mine a few weeks ago anyway, so it's all good, but I appreciate the heads up!

FMG - That's beyond awesome to hear, man thank you so much. Enjoy that nap and that flannel!

OFFICIAL "REVITALIZED" MUSIC VIDEO COMING VERY VERY VERY SOON!!!

Thank you all once again.......you guys are the shit.

- Marc


----------



## Marc In Exile (Nov 30, 2010)

Just want to give you guys the heads up, so I'll keep this one short and sweet!

TONIGHT AT 12:00 (December 1st) my band PAINTED IN EXILE will be *FINALLY* celebrating the **WORLDWIDE RELEASE** of the OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO for our title track "Revitalized"!!!

Be sure to check it out on our MySpace, Facebook, and YouTube pages:

Myspace
Painted in Exile | Facebook
YouTube - PaintedinExile's Channel

After an ENTIRE YEAR of working on this project with our good friends at Abstrakt Pictures, we are finally ready to release it for all of you who have been waiting since we started production last December! We can't thank you guys enough for being so patient and supportive throughout this entire process, and we literally CANNOT wait to see your reactions!

HELP US SPREAD THE WORD!

- Marc / Painted In Exile


----------



## NovaReaper (Nov 30, 2010)

I heard your drummer got a gig playing for some opera house? Haha how's that working out?


----------



## pineappleman (Feb 9, 2011)

So apparently they're down a guitarist and keyboardist.  Have at it, NYC-area 7-stringers.

SEEKING NEW FULL-TIME GUITARIST AND KEYBOARDIST by PAINTED IN EXILE (NEW LAYOUT AND VIDEO) on Myspace


----------



## Steve08 (Feb 9, 2011)

That's a damn shame, they're needing 3 members at this point because as far as I know they haven't found a replacement for Connor yet...

Although leaving a band like PiE, with so much potential, just because of college is really lame IMO.


----------



## pineappleman (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah scurrilously. Their hearts must have just not been in it anymore? I mean I understand school is extremely important, but... leaving a band with as much potential as Painted In Exile is just ridiculous. That's like Casey Sabol leaving Periphery to write, as amazing as it may be, pop music.  And then putting only putting out 3 songs before disappearing off the face of the earth.


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 9, 2011)

pineappleman said:


> Yeah scurrilously. Their hearts must have just not been in it anymore? I mean I understand school is extremely important, but... leaving a band with as much potential as Painted In Exile is just ridiculous. That's like Casey Sabol leaving Periphery to write, as amazing as it may be, pop music.  And then putting only putting out 3 songs before disappearing off the face of the earth.



They actually have 6 songs.  But yeah, it does suck to hear that they left.


----------



## pineappleman (Feb 10, 2011)

I was actually still talking about Casey in that sentence.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 10, 2011)

Damn, their keyboardist had style, and I would have figured both guitarists were an effective fit. At least they don't have the old bass player, he really didn't fit in, IMO.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Feb 10, 2011)

band sucks pretty hard.... but my other guitarist is trying out for this band and has been writing some pretty cool riffs for it... you dudes should give that scott dow kid a shot... hes fuckin nasty


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 10, 2011)

rippedflesh89 said:


> *band sucks pretty hard*.... but my other guitarist is trying out for this band and has been writing some pretty cool riffs for it... *you dudes should give that scott dow kid a shot*... hes fuckin nasty


----------



## Cadavuh (Feb 11, 2011)

rippedflesh89 said:


> band sucks pretty hard.... but my other guitarist is trying out for this band and has been writing some pretty cool riffs for it... you dudes should give that scott dow kid a shot... hes fuckin nasty


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 11, 2011)

rippedflesh89 said:


> band sucks pretty hard.... but my other guitarist is trying out for this band and has been writing some pretty cool riffs for it... you dudes should give that scott dow kid a shot... hes fuckin nasty



"I hate your band, but you should let my friend in cos he writes better riffs than you."


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Feb 11, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> "I hate your band, but you should let my friend in cos he writes better riffs than you."


 
exactly my point lol.... im not even saying that scott could save this band, because i pretty much consider that impossible....

but i know hell surely make it better than what it is now...

im pretty sure he only wants to be in this band to play shows and get some exposure, our demo wont be coming out for another year or so... and i wont be living in NYC area for another year and a half, so we wont be playing shows for a long time either....

just saying, this band has ALOT to gain from someone whos been playing classical music since he was 4


----------



## Cure for optimism (Feb 11, 2011)

rippedflesh89 said:


> exactly my point lol.... im not even saying that scott could save this band, because i pretty much consider that impossible....
> 
> but i know hell surely make it better than what it is now...
> 
> ...


 
 Yea after this statement hes definatley gonna get the spot


----------



## Islandjam2990 (Feb 11, 2011)

rippedflesh89 said:


> band sucks pretty hard.... but my other guitarist is trying out for this band and has been writing some pretty cool riffs for it... you dudes should give that scott dow kid a shot... hes fuckin nasty


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Feb 13, 2011)

lol


----------



## Dark_Matter (Feb 13, 2011)

rippedflesh89 said:


> exactly my point lol.... im not even saying that scott could save this band, because i pretty much consider that impossible....
> 
> but i know hell surely make it better than what it is now...
> 
> ...


You sir, are a douchebag!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 14, 2011)

rippedflesh89 said:


> exactly my point lol.... im not even saying that scott could save this band, because i pretty much consider that impossible....
> 
> but i know hell surely make it better than what it is now...
> 
> ...



Remove head from sphincter, then post.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 14, 2011)

Rippedflesh needs a ripped anus!


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Feb 14, 2011)

Dark_Matter said:


> You sir, are a douchebag!


 
hahaha... and you must be too for defending this band


----------



## MikeMonacoBrah (Feb 14, 2011)

Seen these guys at least 6 or 7 times, I'm friends with Marc, Rob, and Eddie. Been thinking of trying out, but I lack a 7 string


----------



## Dark_Matter (Feb 14, 2011)

rippedflesh89 said:


> hahaha... and you must be too for defending this band



If you don't like a band, so be it.

But get the head out of your ass and not be such a douchebag.

Why go into a thread about a band that you don't like, it's plain stupid and it makes you look like a cock sucker.


----------



## Islandjam2990 (Feb 14, 2011)

Dark_Matter said:


> If you don't like a band, so be it.
> 
> But get the head out of your ass and not be such a douchebag.
> 
> Why go into a thread about a band that you don't like, it's plain stupid and it makes you look like a cock sucker.


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 14, 2011)

Tr0ll be gone  Enjoy the show kiddies...

GET OFF MA LAWN


----------



## Fzau (Feb 14, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> Tr0ll be gone  Enjoy the show kiddies...
> 
> GET OFF MA LAWN



Does it need a good mowing? 

Anyway, what's the big news, Marc?


----------



## NickSBTT (Feb 14, 2011)

Marc,

Your jazz interludes and fusion solos are so good its depressing. :C Way to make me feel discouraged as a guitarist. Check out my band and let me know what you think? Swallowed By The Tide | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos <3


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 14, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> Tr0ll be gone  Enjoy the show kiddies...
> 
> GET OFF MA LAWN



That was fast, I reported him and literally like 72 seconds later he was gone


----------



## NovaReaper (Feb 14, 2011)

Actually friends with the guy rippedflesh mentioned as well, I don't think he deserves to be completely erased from the picture because of that outburst. he's an INSANE guitarist and can bring a shitload to the band. *ban shield*


----------



## richcastle66 (Mar 14, 2011)

everyone listen to the new teaser! sick shit!


----------



## ScornEmperor (Mar 14, 2011)

Holy hell that teaser kicks ass. I love that it sounds like they said fuck you to their critics are just going for making the kind of music they like. When I first heard "Revitalized" I wasn't sure to think, but it grew on me and now I really like it. Definitely looking forward to the full length.


----------



## adb (Mar 14, 2011)

oh sweet, more wigger rapping bullshit - awesome timing too - right as the song was hitting its stride. This band could destroy most extreme metal bands today but instead they try to be edgy by incorporating superfluous amounts of faggotry.

Some parts so ridiculously good while others are so ridicuously bad. But cool bros, if you want to show off how diverse you are to get laid then proceed.


----------



## Cadavuh (Mar 14, 2011)

The trolls, they are at it again. 

Mods quickly, EQUIP TROLL SPRAY


----------



## Metalus (Mar 14, 2011)

ScornEmperor said:


> Holy hell that teaser kicks ass. I love that it sounds like they said fuck you to their critics are just going for making the kind of music they like. When I first heard "Revitalized" I wasn't sure to think, but it grew on me and now I really like it. Definitely looking forward to the full length.



This


----------



## pineappleman (Mar 14, 2011)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES

Can't wait for this with moar keyboards!!!! AND THE FULL LENGTH AAAAHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Islandjam2990 (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## Arterial (Mar 14, 2011)

had a quick talk to Marc shortly after it was released and said the same thing, the fact that they had rapping here means that the rapping in skylines loses some of its "parody"ness. Although marc said something along the lines of "well, its a part of rob's (the vocalist) life and we felt that it just worked well."

The clips sounded a lot more "death metal" than Revitalized though, and we didnt get to hear too many jazz parts, though marc said that there will be some definitely on the album, I liked revitalized's groovey metalcore-ish riffs with jazz, so i have high expectations.


----------



## pineappleman (Mar 14, 2011)

They could release an album of nothing but hardcore rap and breakdowns and I would still buy it.


----------



## Lukifer (Mar 31, 2011)

So Im gonna ignore the bullshit comments, and genuinely hope rippedflesh and his buddy break their arms and can no longer play, and gonna ignore adb because he hasnt liked a damn thing on this forum and is glad to tell us about it! 

I just really gave these guys a listen tonight and love it. They incorporate so many styles into the music and make it flow and mesh so well. When I heard some jazz in one of the songs I was like Between the buried and who??????? Great stuff and I will continue to follow this band for a long time!!!


----------



## adb (Mar 31, 2011)

I guess you can't read. I basically said I think this band has immense talent and they could be a premier band (hence I actually like parts of the music) but they really put too much shit in a song. 

It's like eating an amazing hamburger, but there are dog turds in the burger

you can't take out the turds, you have to eat the burger as is or not eat it at all


----------



## Arterial (Mar 31, 2011)

so what do you listen to adb?


----------



## Lukifer (Mar 31, 2011)

I think the problem is I can read, and have read countless threads where you flame the band. But thats besides the point!! The point is that I love them. They are prog, straight up. Thats what prog does, change styles, riffs, grooves whatnot in one song. Hence prog means progressive and not staying in one style or mood for the whole song.


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 31, 2011)

On-topic: I so can't wait for new PIE.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 1, 2011)

adb said:


> I guess you can't read. I basically said I think this band has immense talent and they could be a premier band (hence I actually like parts of the music) but they really put too much shit in a song.
> 
> It's like eating an amazing hamburger, but there are dog turds in the burger
> 
> you can't take out the turds, you have to eat the burger as is or not eat it at all



You're not seriously creating similarities between jazz breaks and dog turds are you?


----------



## adb (Apr 1, 2011)

you guys really need some reading lessons. 

*I'm calling the rapping the equivalent to dog turds. They ruin this band*



BrainArt said:


> On-topic: I so can't wait for new PIE.


 
I'm not trolling. Just because I say something negative doesn't mean I'm trolling god.




Arterial said:


> so what do you listen to adb?


 
tech/prog/melo/ death metal



Lukifer said:


> I think the problem is I can read, and have read countless threads where you flame the band. But thats besides the point!! The point is that I love them. They are prog, straight up. Thats what prog does, change styles, riffs, grooves whatnot in one song. Hence prog means progressive and not staying in one style or mood for the whole song.


 
Countless threads = 1 thread now? 

Again, I'm talking about the rapping parts

you guys REALLY need to learn how to read. Every argument I've had on this forum is people not being able to actually READ my posts, but instead, they call me a troll

get a grip


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 1, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> You're not seriously creating similarities between jazz breaks and dog turds are you?



I never saw him say anything about the jazz breaks, instead hating on the rapping parts, which I 100% agree with. I also concur with his assessment of them trying to put too much into each song, and I believe they are trying to be diverse just to show how diverse they are. Some of it sounds forced. They're an insanely talented band, and like adb, I think they could be so much better. Just my opinion, though. I'm not hating


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 1, 2011)

So one or two rapping sections ruins the ENTIRE band? You say you're not a troll?

Thanks for the needless neg rep for everyone not on your side though, you really are the big man here. Glad to have you on the board.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 1, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> I never saw him say anything about the jazz breaks, instead hating on the rapping parts, which I 100% agree with. I also concur with his assessment of them trying to put too much into each song, and I believe they are trying to be diverse just to show how diverse they are. Some of it sounds forced. They're an insanely talented band, and like adb, I think they could be so much better. Just my opinion, though. I'm not hating



Yeah that was my bad, I just saw the one post about 'putting too much shit' in and assumed he was talking about the overall arc of genres mixed in. In fact, I was merely asking a question, I guess adb just READ it to have hate. 

Frankly, the rapping in Skylines was cool as a laugh, but it'll be interesting to see if repeated use of it still has a positive effect on the music.


----------



## adb (Apr 1, 2011)

I also don't like their clean vocals. Please, if you think I'm trolling, read all my posts itt

To be completely clear. This band has some elements I like. If they focused on those they'd be a fucking amazing band, probably one of my favorites

but, they incorporate a lot of things I DO NOT like about music. I have nothing else to say, I've said it all.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 1, 2011)

I didn't think you were a troll, until the flaming of other posters the 'typical harley davidson rider' comment on Lukifer's profile tipped me off. That's stereotyping worse than being called a troll mate.


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 1, 2011)

adb said:


> you guys really need some reading lessons.
> 
> *I'm calling the rapping the equivalent to dog turds. They ruin this band*
> 
> ...



Except you're going about voicing your opinion in a vile manner, then getting annoyed and start name calling and neg repping people (which I'm not complaining about, I laughed when I saw that) when you're being called a troll. Opinions are like assholes, everyone has one, but that doesn't mean you can come into a thread (you did the same in to BoO thread) and shit all over a band that people like.

And before you say that I didn't read your post, yes I did; I saw that you said that you think that a rapping section (which they only have two of, the one in Skylines and the teaser) ruins the band, but next time when voicing your opinion (which you're entitled to), think about what you're going to say instead of deciding to make a comparison to dog turds... 


Anyways, I'm done, this has gone way too off-topic. This is a thread for fans of PIE, who like everything about them. Haters gon' hate.


----------



## adb (Apr 1, 2011)

BOO and PIE are bands that have good parts to their music. I listen to it and like parts. I've said good things about BOTH bands and talk about them. 

However, I dislike parts too. This is a discussion forum, the whole point of a forum is to get different perspectives (regardless of how "vile" they are)

If you don't like what I say, there's an ignore feature on this forum. Most people I've found in band threads are fanboys IMO. I'm done with this thread for now. But when theres a new song I'll put my two cents in because I'm not breaking any rules


----------



## Arterial (Apr 1, 2011)

you havent named me any bands yet adb, what BANDS do you like?


----------



## adb (Apr 1, 2011)

Special Defects, AAL, Augury, Assimilated Mind Phase, Blotted Science

basically space-themed prog/tech/melodic death metal


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 1, 2011)

I'll listen to this band and like them but I'm done with this thread. U win. Bye.


----------



## Marc In Exile (Apr 13, 2011)

What's up, guys!

Haven't been on here in a while, so I figured that I would check in and let you guys know what's been going on with us lately. As some of you may know, we recently parted ways with our Bassist, Keyboardist, and our other Guitarist over the course of the past few months (primarily due to their desires to finish their educations). We're still in the process of writing our new Full-Length and we're shooting to hit the road this summer, but we need a full line-up again before we can complete either of these. We're currently holding auditions for all three of these positions, so if you or someone you know might be interested/qualified, **PLEASE DON'T HESITATE TO CONTACT US!!!!** ([email protected])

Here are the requirements (Please read carefully):

GUITAR/KEYS - SEEKING NEW FULL-TIME GUITARIST AND KEYBOARDIST by PAINTED IN EXILE (NEW LAYOUT AND VIDEO) on Myspace

BASS - SEEKING NEW FULL-TIME BASSIST by PAINTED IN EXILE (NEW LAYOUT AND VIDEO) on Myspace

We are 100% serious, professional, and dedicated musicians who are working extremely hard to turn this band into our careers, and we have a solid foundation of knowledge/experience under our belts. We're also in the process of earning our Bachelor's Degrees in Music Performance/Education (Jazz Guitar and Classical Percussion).

Even if you're not interested for yourself, please help us get the word out to anyone you know who may be interested/qualified!
________________________________________________________

Anyway....on a happier note, we're still doing our best to push forward and not let the situation slow us down too much, and (as Rich was kind enough to post earlier) we've released a Teaser compilation of SOME of the new material that we've been working on:

YouTube - Painted In Exile LP Teaser 2011

More info on that, here: NEW 2011 LP TEASER IS RELEASED! by PAINTED IN EXILE (NEW LAYOUT AND VIDEO) on Myspace
_________________________________________________________

Fzau - The Teaser was the big news!

NickSBTT - Thanks so much, man that really means a lot to me (although my goal is certainly the OPPOSITE of discouraging other guitarists/musicians!). You guys really sound great. I love the Prog elements and the musicality......and being a Percussionist myself, I love the use of Glockenspiel in that first track! Although I DO wish that the vocals ranged a little more in pitch and style.....and I'd LOVE to hear some clean singing with this stuff! Keep up the good word, man!

*** We'll be hanging out at The New England Metal and Hardcore Festival THIS Saturday, as well as celebrating my 21st birthday , so be sure to come and grab a drink with us if you're gonna be there! 

Thanks to everyone for the kind words and the continued support!

- Marc / Painted In Exile


----------



## Arterial (Apr 13, 2011)

^ check your FB for my wall post =D


----------



## Marc In Exile (Apr 28, 2011)

*UPDATE!*

We've found our new Official Keyboardist - Alan Hankers!
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DNhDVQjdfecU&h=499db

We're still searching for a new Guitarist and Bassist, and we'll be unable to Tour/Complete our Debut Full-Length until we find the right people, so please help us spread the word!

Thanks!

- Marc / Painted In Exile


----------



## lord-loligator (Apr 28, 2011)

I'll buy that EP! The artwork is great too!





[/QUOTE]

i'll second the motion


----------



## nojyeloot (Apr 28, 2011)

Marc In Exile said:


> *UPDATE!*
> 
> We've found our new Official Keyboardist - Alan Hankers!
> http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DNhDVQjdfecU&h=499db
> ...



He's incredible! 

I've reposted the vid for you, Marc, so it's embedded

New P.I.E. keys.


----------



## pineappleman (Apr 28, 2011)

I wish my (ex-)bassist wasn't in high school and lived in New York so he could audition for PIE. He would get the part.


----------



## Marc In Exile (Apr 28, 2011)

Ahh thanks a lot, guys! I was trying to figure out how to do that myself, but it was getting late and I was losing patience haha. Just for future reference though, how DO you embed videos?


----------



## pineappleman (Apr 28, 2011)

Marc In Exile said:


> Ahh thanks a lot, guys! I was trying to figure out how to do that myself, but it was getting late and I was losing patience haha. Just for future reference though, how DO you embed videos?



"youtubevid" then the part of the video URL that comes after /watch?v= then "/youtubevid"

But replace the quotes with brackets.


----------



## Arterial (Apr 28, 2011)

really?

i just link the actual youtube link and it embeds automatically on here.


----------



## trashed (May 26, 2011)

hey Marc, any chance that we get a new PiE song this summer? we are so stoked for it.


----------



## Marc In Exile (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey, guys!

Just wanted to let you know that I'm currently offering PRIVATE GUITAR LESSONS, both online (webcam) AND in-person (Long Island only please)! I would only be able to teach on Long Island until school starts again in late-August, but I may be able to continue the Online lessons into the school year if all goes well.

STYLES: Anything from Jazz to Metal

LEVELS: Beginner to Advanced

I've been playing very seriously for 13 years and I'm currently pursuing my Bachelor's Degree in Jazz Guitar Performance in The Conservatory of Music at SUNY Purchase College in New York. I'm also very open to any and all styles of playing. PLEASE DON'T HESITATE TO INQUIRE IF YOU'RE INTERESTED! (Messaging me on Facebook or emailing me at [email protected] would be the easiest way to contact me). ALSO, PLEASE SPREAD THE WORD IF YOU KNOW OF ANYONE WHO MIGHT BE INTERESTED!

trashed - We would like to do something like that and we're trying to make it happen, but it's hard for us to really do anything like that until we find the right Guitarist and Bassist to complete our lineup, so I can't confirm anything just yet. Our new Keyboardist, Alan, has been an incredible addition to the band and we've been writing a lot of great material with him, so we're really psyched for everyone to finally hear it!

Looking forward to hopefully hearing from some of you! Thanks,

- Marc / Painted In Exile


----------



## Cadavuh (Oct 7, 2011)

I love PIE. Marc, your solos are so tasty, I love them. Also, Rob Richards has an amazing voice. His singing has so much character.


----------



## Ralyks (Oct 8, 2011)

If I could wrap my head around what you guys were playing, I'd make the drive down for an audition if you guys were still looking to complete the line-up.


----------



## Into Obsidian (Oct 8, 2011)

This is some really great and fresh sounding stuff! The 2011 sampler was awesome


----------



## Sikthness (Oct 8, 2011)

Want a full length sooo bad


----------



## Cadavuh (Oct 8, 2011)

3:20-4:15 on the teaser. Holy shit. Amazing.


----------



## bce5150 (Oct 8, 2011)

I've been listening to The Contortionist and Between the Buried and Me but have been leaving the jazz station on in my car. "Revitalized" is kinda exactly what I wanted to hear right now  Your singer has some goofy ass moves though lol


----------



## nojyeloot (Oct 17, 2011)

I was on Omega Experiment's - Dan Weiten's fb account earlier, and came across this sad post from Painted In Exile:



> rest in peace original bassist and one of the founding members, zack Avanzato. Our music and friendship is forever immortalized on the 3.14 demo.



Zak Avanzato - Bass (2007-2008)

My prayers go out to Zack's family and friends, and P.I.E. too, of course.


----------



## Micah55 (Oct 17, 2011)

that part at 4:00 on Revitalized is insanely Dillinger Escape Plan.


----------



## mithologian (Oct 17, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> I was on Omega Experiment's - Dan Weiten's fb account earlier, and came across this sad post from Painted In Exile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel bad for PIE sometimes. Constantly changing members sure isn't helping them get further. It scares me a bit that a band with so much potential could just end it before it even begins. And now this. Even if its an ex member, the last thing they need is this. My prayers go out to them as well.


----------



## Lukifer (Oct 17, 2011)

mithologian said:


> I feel bad for PIE sometimes. Constantly changing members sure isn't helping them get further. It scares me a bit that a band with so much potential could just end it before it even begins. And now this. Even if its an ex member, the last thing they need is this. My prayers go out to them as well.



I fear the same, that before they can get a full length out and really make a name for themselves on a big tour. They are such a badass prog band that is exactly what I love listening to!


----------



## Sebski (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow never realised their original bassist died, really sad to hear that.

What ever happened to the songs from the teaser released a while ago? How come they never got released? They sounded really sick. Best of luck to these guys.


----------



## Lukifer (Dec 1, 2011)

Sebski said:


> Wow never realised their original bassist died, really sad to hear that.
> 
> What ever happened to the songs from the teaser released a while ago? How come they never got released? They sounded really sick. Best of luck to these guys.



If I remember right, they said on their Facebook that they are recording their debut album right now. So maybe it has some of the teaser songs on it and will be released before too long! Im stoked for sure!


----------



## pineappleman (Dec 1, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> If I remember right, they said on their Facebook that they are recording their debut album right now. So maybe it has some of the teaser songs on it and will be released before too long! Im stoked for sure!


They need to find a bassist before they can finish writing and start recoding


----------



## Lukifer (Dec 1, 2011)

Well, kind of like Periphery are doing, they could just track the bass themselves, or have Nolly fill in.......


----------



## themike (Dec 1, 2011)

pineappleman said:


> They need to find a bassist before they can finish writing and start recoding



Says who? Bass is a frequency, not an instrument dur


----------



## Lukifer (Dec 1, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Says who? Bass is a frequency, not an instrument dur


Nice!!! haha!!!


----------



## pineappleman (Dec 2, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Says who? Bass is a frequency, not an instrument dur



...Says the band. Check their facebook. 

And you'd be surprised at the number of people who would disagree with that statement. Pretty sure they want an "actual" bassist (extremely competent on the bass in a way that a person who primarily plays guitar would not be) to write parts for the songs. Not everyone wants the bass to sit in the background.


----------



## themike (Dec 2, 2011)

pineappleman said:


> ...Says the band. Check their facebook.
> 
> And you'd be surprised at the number of people who would disagree with that statement. Pretty sure they want an "actual" bassist (extremely competent on the bass in a way that a person who primarily plays guitar would not be) to write parts for the songs. Not everyone wants the bass to sit in the background.



It was a joke, I thought that was easily detectable but I guess not


----------



## Lukifer (Dec 2, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> It was a joke, I thought that was easily detectable but I guess not



I got it, because I play bass as well as guitar. But not as good as I play guitar. But either way it was funny.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they'd still be kicking around. Their singer has a wicked guest spot on Ever Forthright's debut, and PIE's new guitarist is amazing.


----------



## ROAR (Aug 11, 2012)

What the fuck happened to this band!?
I still listen to them, and need more. Someone find Marc!
/necro


----------



## brutalwizard (Aug 12, 2012)

They posted the other day on facebook that they have awesome Official news


----------



## ROAR (Aug 13, 2012)

Ah! Thank god there's something!
I have no Facebook so this was lost on me


----------



## brutalwizard (Aug 13, 2012)

ROAR said:


> Ah! Thank god there's something!
> I have no Facebook so this was lost on me



Posted again this morning 

"5 more hours till the official news"


----------



## ROAR (Aug 13, 2012)

Holy shit...
This day already rules.
I expect to see this thread updated later brutalwizard...

you have saved us all


----------



## brutalwizard (Aug 13, 2012)

**NEW OFFICIAL UPDATE**: Our guitarist, Marc, just booked his flight to Florida next week, where he and our new guitarist, Ivan, will be recording guitars & bass for a NEW SINGLE! Ivan will also be handling the engineering, mixing, and mastering duties for the song, which will be released this fall. Eddie's drums are finished and Alan started recording Keyboards yesterday! We'll be keeping you updated with pictures and videos in the upcoming weeks, so keep an eye out and help us spread the word! We are moving towards sharing the music we have worked so hard on despite our unfulfilled lineup. We hope you're all as excited as we are... And don't worry - as always, it's a short one


----------



## VILARIKA (Aug 13, 2012)

yayaya


----------



## ROAR (Aug 13, 2012)

Hope.... at last!

brutalwizard wins


----------



## The ProfEscher (Aug 13, 2012)

Aren't they from New York? Why the fuck are they flying to Florida to record one song? Especially if the new guitarist apparently has engineering, mixing, and mastering skills.


----------



## VILARIKA (Aug 14, 2012)

The ProfEscher said:


> Aren't they from New York? Why the fuck are they flying to Florida to record one song? Especially if the new guitarist apparently has engineering, mixing, and mastering skills.



It could be possible that the new guitarist is located in Florida, where the new guitarist also has a studio to record in.


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Aug 14, 2012)

Fuck yes. I was just wondering what was ever going to happen to these guys. So glad they are continuing to get some music out there. EP showed such amazing potential for these guys. Those 3 songs have got a lot of playtime in my iPod.


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 14, 2012)

Can't wait for them to get back into the swing of things to join the Ever Forthright boys in epic NY shows.


----------



## ROAR (Aug 14, 2012)

mikemueller2112 said:


> Fuck yes. I was just wondering what was ever going to happen to these guys. So glad they are continuing to get some music out there. EP showed such amazing potential for these guys. Those 3 songs have got a lot of playtime in my iPod.



Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## The ProfEscher (Aug 14, 2012)

VILARIKA said:


> It could be possible that the new guitarist is located in Florida, where the new guitarist also has a studio to record in.


...Oh. Well yeah, I guess that's possible.


----------



## richcastle66 (Aug 15, 2012)

Prydogga said:


> Can't wait for them to get back into the swing of things to join the Ever Forthright boys in epic NY shows.



this, i love seeing this band, one of the best things live ever. i have so much fun and the guys are all so cool. its weird considering i went to high school with their drummer and didnt even know at the time. their EP release was out of control on LI.


----------



## Marc In Exile (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey, guys! I PROMISE THAT WE ARE STILL ALIVE! (never went anywhere, in fact)

In August, I spent 12 days in Florida recording our new single (and by "single", I mean 10+ minutes ) with our guitarist, Ivan, and we've been hard at work finishing it up ever since! We're still searching for the right bassist though, so please help us spread the word and send anyone you know who might be interested our way! Also, thank you all for the thoughts and prayers regarding our original bassist, Zach. It meant a lot for us to see that so many of you were sensitive to our situation, despite the long list of discouraging news that we had to report in the months beforehand.

We're hoping to be able to release this single sometime within the next few months and we absolutely cannot wait for you all to finally be able to hear it, so I will certainly be keeping you posted on our progress.

I can assure you that we are in this for the long run, as this is how we've dreamt of making our living for quite some time, so now matter what other roadblocks may get in our way (we obviously haven't had the smoothest ride over the last couple of years), the goals and aspirations of this band will NOT be given up and we will continue to make music and eventually start touring so we can bring it to/hang with all of you in-person!

After all....what the fuck else are we supposed to do with MUSIC DEGREES these days anyway? haha! 

Thank you all for your continued support and patience, and for sticking with us over the past couple of years. We're doing everything we can to make sure that this is well-worth the wait!

Rich - Thanks so much for the support and the kind words, dude (as always). We're very close with the dudes in Ever Forthright, so that's exactly what we plan to do!


----------



## Marc In Exile (Nov 17, 2012)

I'd also like to add that I'm looking to teach Private lessons FULL-TIME, especially this upcoming Thanksgiving week since my Supermarket is now under water thanks to Hurricane Sandy (what more of a sign that I need to leave that place do I need? haha).

I usually do a 1-Hour Skype lesson for $40, and we can work at all levels or in any styles from Jazz to Metal. We can even work on Painted In Exile material if you so desire! I'm currently completing my Bachelor's Degree in Jazz Guitar Performance at The Conservatory of Music at SUNY Purchase College in NY, where I'm fortunate enough to study directly with such masters as John Abercrombie, John Riley, and Hal Galper.

If you're interested in a different lesson length/price, feel free to contact me at [email protected].

Here are a few recent videos that I've done (not to say "look what I can do", but more like "hopefully there's something that I have to offer you or your musicianship, and I'd love to help you avoid some of the same mistakes that I've made over the years").

Please excuse my no0bishness...for some reason, I'm not suppose to figure out how to embed YouTube videos into a forum post...

Born Of Osiris - "Follow The Signs" (Solo Cover by Marc Lambert of Painted In Exile) - YouTube

Marc Lambert & Kevin Theodore - "Isn't She Lovely" (Stevie Wonder) Live - YouTube

Fit For An Autopsy - The Locust (Feat. Marc Lambert) - YouTube

Licea Guitars-NY Guitar Expo 2012 - YouTube
^ I'm playing at 7:04 in this one

Marc Lambert of Painted in Exile - YouTube
^ With this one, we can work on how to play wrong notes the first time you play over something lol (just kidding, there ARE NO wrong notes....but that's something that we can talk about in the lessons!)

And for all of the Facebookers (hope this works) - MARC-INATION FOR MARC | Facebook

Anyway, if you're interested or have any questions please don't hesitate to contact me directly at [email protected]. Serious inquiries only please!

Thank you all again for your continued support/patience, and for sticking with us over all of these years. Words can't express how much it means to us and how excited we are for you all to finally be able to hear what we've been working on!

Looking forward to hopefully getting to work together!

- Marc


----------



## ROAR (Nov 17, 2012)

yes, I love this band.
Good to hear from you Marc and I can't wait for some new shit


----------



## FMG (Nov 18, 2012)

Can't wait to hear the new material!


----------



## heregoesnothing (Nov 19, 2012)

The new guitarist slays! I never knew&#65279; he was this great 



dat tone

dat phrasing


----------



## SerratedSkies (Nov 19, 2012)

Marc Lambert owes me a beer.


----------



## Marc In Exile (Dec 27, 2012)

Very much appreciated, guys! And yes.... Ivan is indeed the man haha. Be sure to check out his work with the infamous Guitar Messenger (yes, that's his site). He has some great stuff coming out soon.

Matt - Marc Lambert will buy you that beer.....next time we run into each other....provided that I can make some money, a.k.a. TEACH SOME FUCKING LESSONS *coughcough* hint hint!


----------



## Marc In Exile (Dec 27, 2012)

I should also let you all know that I just created a new lesson on BANDHAPPY.com.

https://bandhappy.com/profile/MarcLambert_PIE

Guess who's still broke and needs to teach!

Feel free to let me know if there are any other topics that you'd like to see or that I should include... like how to be a starving artist/college music student, for example.  

LET'S DO IT!


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2012)

You ever consider trying to work with someone like JamPlay or Infinite Guitar?

Not sure what their system for compensation is but you've got chops/knowledge and your material is pretty accessible. You could even see about getting some lessons up on Guitar Messenger for exposure.


----------



## Marc In Exile (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey, Randy! Good to hear from you again. I actually haven't thought about that yet...I guess I just never thought it was even in the cards at this point. I certainly appreciate the advice and the kind words though. I'm not too familiar with Infinite Guitar, so what do you think the best way to go about that whole process would be?

And I was actually just discussing the Guitar Messenger thing with Ivan not too long ago. We'll definitely be doing something (certainly together, but maybe seperate as well), we just decided that it would probably be best to wait and plan it around some kind of release.

Although, we were ALSO talking about a possible seperate collaboration video between myself and someone else who I'm super stoked on, which could bring about some other new stuff as well, so we'll have to see about that 

Really appreciate the advice!


----------



## Randy (Dec 28, 2012)

Glad to help however I can!

I found Infinite Guitar when I checking out some lessons by Tom Quayle. I noticed Chris Feener, Trav Montgomery and Rick Graham are all on there, and they're all (or at least were...?) members here. Chris and Travis are usually pretty accessible via FB, YT, etc. Seeing as IG charges a subscription, I'm figuring there has to be some kinda kickback for instructors.

Looking forward to seeing some vids with you and Ivan!

PM me if there's anything more specific you could get some help with.


----------



## bozothedeathmachine (Jan 4, 2013)

I love Revitalized. Can't wait to hear the new stuff.


----------



## ScornEmperor (Jan 6, 2013)

Infinite Guitar has some good content. I started there several years ago when I was first learning.

Tom Hess also has a great program for helping guitar instructors build a business (EGTIC, electric guitar teacher inner circle). A fair number of his guitar teacher students have built self-sufficient instruction businesses letting them quit their jobs and focus on music (that's one goal of the program). Of course, putting money in to get money out is probably not something you're super interested in, but it might be worth checking out.

Definitely looking forward to more Painted in Exile. I enjoy listening to Revitalized.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Jan 6, 2013)

Fact: Marc Lambert no longer owes me a beer after last night. Now get lessons from him.


----------



## Marc In Exile (Jan 10, 2013)

^ It's true. The Gods were pleased and the planets were aligned long enough for us to run into each other so we could finally solve this issue.....although I owed you a beer before we bought each other a beer, so I guess we're actually back to square one...

Thanks again though, everyone! I'm looking into EGTIC right now and it definitely seems interesting. I also managed to get in touch with Travis, who was kind enough to tell me who I should talk to about Infinite Guitar, so now that's my next step.

Thank you guys for all of the help and support. Let's drink beer together! 

And be sure to check out Serrated Skies' new band Give Up The Goods, which features PIE's former bassist Vin! Give Up the Goods


----------



## Marc In Exile (Jan 19, 2013)

And not to be THAT GUY, but I'd like to share my entry for the Mayones/Duncan competition with you guys now that I finally got around to doing it (talk about last minute).

Marc Lambert - Mayones/Seymour Duncan Solo Competition Entry #MayonesDuncan - YouTube

Hope you all dig it!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 19, 2013)

Nice playing, you both have such awesome chops its crazy. 

When can we realistically expect a new release?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 19, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## Lukifer (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks Marc, Im glad I didnt enter now!!!


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jan 20, 2013)

That was some tasty fucking playing. Painted in Exile is fucking boss


----------



## Marc In Exile (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks so much, guys! Really appreciate you all taking the time to check it out, and I'm so glad you dug it.

I'm looking to teach private lessons primarily (both on Skype and in-person), so I just uploaded a new video (a bit of a left turn from the last one), for those of you who might be interested. If you are, feel free to send me an email at [email protected]!

Pantera - "Domination" (Solo Cover by Marc Lambert of Painted In Exile) - YouTube

Stealthdjentstic - Thanks a lot, man! We should be releasing the new single within the next few months, and there should be at least some kind of preview within the next few weeks, so thanks for sticking with us!

Lukifer - Nahhh you should've, man! I didn't even place in the finals, so you never know!

Hope you all dig it! Thanks again,

- Marc


----------



## Lukifer (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah I didnt place because I didnt enter so I guess you never know. But there was some top notch playing so I didnt even try. I dont know how you didnt place. Conspiracy I tell you!!!


----------



## Marc In Exile (Feb 14, 2013)

Ahh very much appreciated, man. I'm not sure of the criteria that they were using to judge the contest, but I would assume that my lack of views due to my last-minute entrance may have had something to do with it (even though that technically shouldn't have mattered considering that it was in before the deadline), but I'm not too worried about it. It was a fun challenge, and there's always next time!


----------



## Hallic (Feb 23, 2014)

So after their last update its only fair to keep an close eye on these guys. I think there is breeding some top notch "jazzmetal" just like before 

For anyone not fimiliar with painted in exile yet, they may know their former vocalist form ever forthright's "Infinitely Inwards" song 

Revitalized
Painted In Exile


----------



## bce5150 (Feb 23, 2014)

Replied to a post about them on here back in 2011... totally forgot about them since then but thank you. This band kicks ass.


----------



## Watty (Feb 23, 2014)

Yeah, I'd forgotten them too. Some stuff was a bit cheesy, but I liked what I hear overall. Glad to see they aren't defunct.

Edit: Also forgot Ivan (Ivan?) joined the band.


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 24, 2014)

There was a recent update?


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Feb 24, 2014)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...-new-york-tech-prog-melo-math-awesome-10.html


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 24, 2014)

Wow. Forgot about these guys, too. Glad to hear they're still around. Saw them live a few years back and they were amazing. Marc's DC727 was the first Carvin I'd seen and it's how I was introduced to the company.


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Feb 24, 2014)

straightshreddd said:


> Wow. Forgot about these guys, too. Glad to hear they're still around. Saw them live a few years back and they were amazing. Marc's DC727 was the first Carvin I'd seen and it's how I was introduced to the company.



His 727 was the first Carvin I ever played, and I was wowed as I picked it up. Gas gas gas gas


----------



## Marc In Exile (Sep 30, 2015)

Guys! Sooo....I'm back after a while (very glad to be), and will be filling you in on all new things PIE that have gone on recently (which is a lot!)...

But FIRST! For those who are interested, I jumped on the bandwagon and entered the Strandberg competition:


Unfortunately, it requires votes (so shot), so I'll just suck it up and get my shameless plug out of the way right here.....VOTE IF YOU DIG IT AND WANT TO HEAR A STRANDBERG ON OUR NEW FULL-LENGTH!!! 

Hit the big  here: https://jamtrackcentral.com/contests/strandberg/entry/193/

Voting ends Sunday night, but I'll be updating you on all of the new Painted In Exile news right after that!!! <3


----------



## Marc In Exile (Feb 22, 2016)

SO.

It's been quite a while since I've been able to update those of you who are still keeping your eyes/ears open for us, but a lot has happened in the last few months....

First, our Original vocalist, Rob Richards REJOINED the band!


THEN, after 5 years away from the stage, on January 14th, 2016 we played a SOLD OUT Headlining Comeback Show, which was absolutely mind-blowing to us. (song starts at 1:20 if you REALLY just don't wanna watch the "epic" walk-on  )
 

and TODAY.... we *officially* launched our INDIEGOGO Campaign today for our upcoming Full-Length record with the one and only JAMIE KING (Between The Buried And Me, The Contortionist, Scale The Summit) !!! 
http://igg.me/at/paintedinexile




Over $1,000 in just 6 hours....amazingly.

Not that we ever really left, but...... we are back!


----------



## Marc In Exile (Apr 21, 2016)

ONLY 2 DAYS LEFT, and we're 82% funded... that's over $12,000 w/ less than $3,000 to go.

and that's right...New Full-Length w/ JAMIE KING. https://igg.me/at/paintedinexile/x




photo uploading

Check out tons of previews on our Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/paintedinexile/
and Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/paintedinexile/

Even if you can't contribute, just Share it around if you believe in it. That can go a long way. NEW ALBUM COMIN ATCHA. <3

- Marc / P.I.E.


----------

